#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Presentation login page

## roofi

Dear experts
Excel Help forum has been an excellent helper for me. Here I have a new assignment.
I have 2 presentations
Presentation A
Presentation B

I have to make a home page to display login and Password within PowerPoint.
means if I enter Password for Presentation A it should run Presentation A. and so on.........

please check for solution.

Regards
Roofi

----------


## edwardsantiago

Login page
Description:
All mandatory personal data needs to be filled in to log in first time.
Click test name to open start splash with test information in PowerPoint PPT presentation

----------

